# Reptile Vets on Long Island



## MyHandsome (Dec 9, 2012)

If anyone is in the Long Island area and knows of any GOOD vets for their tegu, if you could please PM me their name and what clinic. I am not having any luck with finding any that know about tegus. 

One of my equine vets who is also a small animal emergency vet, recommended one in NYC, which I do not have a problem going to, but if I needed a quick visit, that is not the best option since I am in the middle of the island. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 9, 2012)

Try contacting Julie at Long Island Tortoise Rescue. They have a herp vet and perhaps their vet is knowledgeable about tegus as well.


----------



## Dubya (Dec 9, 2012)

I just pm'd you. When your reptile's sick and you don't know what to do, just pick up the phone and call Dr. Lou!


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 9, 2012)

Pm me that info too amd how much does a visit cost

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm putting this out there for all of you Tegu Talk members on Long Island or nearby. Dr. Elias Diamantopoulos (Dr. Lou) of Center Moriches Veterinary Hospital is probably the best reptile and exotics vet that you will find. It is located on Montauk Highway at LIE exit 68S or Sunrise Highway exit 58S. It is a few miles east of William Floyd Parkway. The guy even delivered a breech birth for one of my hedgehogs. No easy feat with a spiny hedgehog baby. He has a ton of reptile experience. The whole staff at Center Moriches Veterinary are a pleasure to deal with. Tell them that Pat and Trish the hedgehog breeders sent you. Click on their website. Their website does not specify exotics, but they do treat them. Dr Lou is the one that treats the exotic animals.

http://www.cmvh.net/
Phone: 631-878-0050


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 9, 2012)

Damn thats far I live all the way in queens

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Dec 9, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> Damn thats far I live all the way in queens
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



I know it is far. I live near there and commute to Maspeth, Queens every day. 130 miles round trip.


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow man but if I need aand cant find anyone else I will go there

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Dec 9, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> Wow man but if I need aand cant find anyone else I will go there
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



If your tegu gets really sick, just take the trip. Dr. Lou will fix him up good as new.


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks man

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

